# is picking the right GI important?



## StayingAboveIt (Jun 4, 2001)

I just moved to NYC, and I do not have a regular phsyician here.My school insurance is only accepted at maybe 30 differnt Gastroenterologists..I need ot have a colonoscopy done.The problem is that I don't have anyone to ask, or anyone that can reccommend one to me.Would it be a bad idea to just pick one out of the list?THanks,mark


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I personally prefer a good working relationship with my doctors. I want to be able to ask questions and get reasonable answers without being talked down to. Have you seen any doctor in your area yet? Getting a referral is the best option, but going for consultations is the next best bet. You will want to have built up a rapport with the doc before doing any major test. Also check www.questionabledoctors.org and see if they provide a list for your area. It is a list of doctors that has been disciplined by the state's medical board. They just added Texas to the available states and I immediately looked up all of my docs. Found 1 - the opthomologist. I need a new one.Paige


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Try a new thread on the IBS discussion Group Forum that asks something like this....I need a GI recommendation in NYC..... or give the name of your Insurance Co. and ask if anyone knows a good GI Specialist in the group.Find someone to help you out. There are lots of "bad" Doctors!!!!!!


----------



## StayingAboveIt (Jun 4, 2001)

vikee,I did this several times...No one ever had heard of any of them.I don't even know how to find a good General Physician in my area that accepts my insurance.Nobody to ask...=[Mark


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Mark, Tried posting when this BB was done and have just gotten back on line.I now suggest you start a thread something like this " To Eric, anyone, help!" Eric is a person that may be able to help you.Good luck, Vikee


----------

